# [Mini-Review] Alphacool DC-LT



## euMelBeumel (3. Juni 2012)

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

I Einleitung

II Verpackung, Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung

III Technische Spezifikationen

IV Testsystem

V Ergebnisse

VI Fazit


*Update*

_10.07.2013: Seit dem Review hat sich ein wenig getan, ebenso verstrich etwas Zeit um etwas über die Alltagstauglichkeit aussagen zu können. Mittlerweile gibt es die Pumpe in einer neuen Revision, welche nun auch ein Signal über die Umdrehungszahl des Motors ausgibt, *das Review wird dementsprechend angepasst und umformuliert*. Ein passendes Diagramm habe ich hinzugefügt, außerdem alle wichtigen neuen Erkenntnisse niedergeschrieben. Wie einige vielleicht bemerkt hatten, verbaute ich die Pumpe in meiner XBOX 360, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen gibt es weiter unten._

*I Einleitung*

So liebe Community, da ich hier im Forum kürzlich gefragt wurde und selbst auch ein gewisses Maß an Eigeninteresse an einem kleinen Testlauf der genannten Pumpe hegte, bot es sich bei dem heutigen doch eher bescheidenen Wetter an ein kleines Exempel an Alphacools "Miniquirl" zu statuieren. Schließlich wird sie in einigen Tests als das "Silent-Wunder" schlechthin bei gleichzeitig ordentlichem Durchfluss beschrieben, während an manch anderer Stelle die Testurteile weniger rosig ausfallen. Die Ergebnisse des kleinen bescheidenen Tests könnt ihr in diesem Mini-Review nachlesen.

*zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

*II Verpackung, Lieferumfang und Verarbeitung*

Geliefert wird die Pumpe stilecht im Luftpolsterbrief ohne jeglichen Schutz für Keramikachse oder O-Ring, auch eine Anleitung oder Faltblatt sucht man vergebens. Mich stört dieser Umstand persönlich nicht im geringsten, manch anderer zieht an dieser Stelle aber mit Sicherheit gut gepolsterte und versiegelte Verpackungen vor. An dieser Stelle sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass die Pumpe auch beim Kauf eines der beiden verfügbaren Bundles (Pumpe + Deckel und Pumpe + Deckel + AGB) in dieser Form geliefert wird, die Bundles muss der Kunde selbst zusammen setzen. Ich habe mich für das kleinere Set entschieden, welches neben der Pumpe selbst den Pumpendeckel aus Plexiglas und zwei Befestigungsschrauben beinhaltet. Bestellt man bei Aquatuning liegt diesem Bundle netterweise noch eine G1/4-Zoll Verschlussschraube bei, beim Direktkauf bei Alphacool entfällt dieser "Luxus" leider, ein netter Hinweis in der Artikelbeschreibung weist aber auf diesen Umstand hin. Beim großen Bundle fehlt die Verschlussschraube immer.

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen das große Bundle entschieden, da ich 1.) den AGB selbst nicht benötige und 2.) in diversen Forenbeiträgen im Internet von einer minderen Qualität des Plexiglases gelesen habe. So sollen Risse und schlecht gebohrte Gewinde wohl keine Seltenheit sein, ob sich dieser Umstand mittlerweile gelegt hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da müsstet ihr euch selbst informieren. Der Deckel jedenfalls ist ordentlich verarbeitet, abgesehen von kleinen Mikrorissen an der Oberfläche gibt es nichts zu beanstanden.

Ich empfehle immer mindestens das kleine Bundle bestehend aus Pumpe und Deckel zu bestellen, denn ohne diesen kann man die Pumpe nicht nutzen, außer man interessiert sich für die Singly Bay Station für DC-LT Pumpen, hier wird die Pumpe (es ist Platz für bis zu zwei Pumpen) hinten angeschraubt.

Ein paar Impressionen der Pumpe, des Deckels und der Größenvergleich zur Laing DDC 1T-Plus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

*III Technische Spezifikationen*

Abmessungen (BxHxT): 51x48x9mm
Standardspannung: 12V Gleichspannung 
Leistungsaufnahme: 4,9W 
Erlaubte Spannung: 7-13,5V _Update 10.07.2013: Spannung bis 6V absenkbar, Startspannung liegt bei 7V_ 
Druck bei 12V: 2,2m Wassersäule 
Maximaler Durchfluss: ca. 120l/h 
Pumpmedium: Wasser, Wasser/Glykol-Gemisch 
Maximale Systemtemperatur: 65°C 
Stromanschluss: 3 Pin Lüfterstecker (nur Masse + Spannung belegt) _Update 10.07.2013: nur bei erster Revision, bei aktueller Rev. inkl. rpm-Signal_
Gewicht: 48g

Mitsamt Deckel kommt man auf folgende Abmessungen (BxHxT): 49x49x34mm (die Pumpe wird "schräg" im 45° Winkel unter den Deckel geschraubt, was die geringere Breite mit Deckel erklärt). 

Im Netz liest man öfters auch etwas von maximal 2 Watt Verbrauch und gut 200 l/h an Durchfluss, da ich diese Werte aber nicht bestätigen konnte, habe ich die offiziellen Daten übernommen.

*zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

*IV Testsystem*

Nur die Pumpe zu testen und ein paar Werte aufzuzeichnen schien mir dann doch etwas zu fad und nichtssagend, weshalb ich kurzerhand noch meine Laing DDC 1T-Plus den gleichen Parcours bestreiten lassen habe. Gerade was den subjektiven Vergleich der Lautheit anbelangt, ist dieses Modell ganz gut geeignet, da viele Wasserkühlungsbesitzer schon einmal eine Laing zu hören bekommen hat oder deren Geräuschentwicklung zumindest etwas einordnen können.

Um den Pumpen wenigstens etwas an Widerstand zu bieten, habe ich einen "gängigen" Kreislauf entworfen, bestehend aus:

Pumpe: Laing DDC 1T-Plus inkl. Watercool Deckel/Alphacool DC-LT
Kühler 1: Heatkiller 3.0 Cu
Kühler 2: Heatkiller HD58X0
Radiator: Magicool Slim 240
DFM: Aquacomputer DFM "high flow"
AGB: Edelstahl Kochtopf
sonstiges: 16/10 Schraubtüllen, 16/10 Masterkleer Schlauch, destilliertes Wasser ohne Zusatz, Durchflussmessung und Pumpensteuerung mit Hilfe eines Aquaero 4

Die Verschlauchung erfolgte auch in dieser Reihenfolge, hier ein Foto des Testsystems:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

*V Ergebnisse*

Zuerst ein kleiner Exkurs: da es sich gerade anbot, habe ich einmal den Durchfluss und die Umdrehungen pro Minute meiner Laing in Abhängigkeit zur Spannung abgetragen, das Ergebnis hat für unseren Test hier keinerlei Bedeutung, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen. Leider konnte ich solch eine Messung bei der Alphacool Pumpe nicht durchführen, da diese leider kein rpm-Signal ausgibt, was ich persönlich immer sehr schade finde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abhängigkeit von Durchfluss und Umdrehungszahl lässt sich hier wirklich wunderbar erkennen, die beiden Graphen verlaufen nahezu parallel zu einander.

_Update 10.07.2013: Hier reiche ich das Diagramm nach, welches die Umdrehungszahlen der Alphacool DC-LT bei den Spannungen 6-12V zeigt: _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun aber zum direkten Vergleich beider Pumpen. Beide Pumpen habe ich mehrere Minuten auf 12V laufen lassen um etwaige Luftblasen aus dem System zu bekommen (durch den Pumpenwechsel und die bedingte Neubefüllung) und beiden somit die gleiche Ausgangssituation zu schaffen. Anschließend habe ich mit Hilfe des Aquaero die Spannung der Pumpen um jeweils 1V nach unten gesetzt, gewartet bis sich die Werte stabilisiert hatten und diese aufgezeichnet. Überprüft wurde die Spannung direkt am Aquaero mit Hilfe eines Multimeters (siehe Bild Testaufbau). Unter 6V wollte keine der beiden Pumpen mehr ihren Dienst verrichten, ich denke, dass dieser Umstand aber nicht weiter tragisch oder verwunderlich ist. Folgende Ergebnisse kann ich euch nun präsentieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Alphacool schlägt sich bei Standardspannung außerordentlich gut, ist ihr maximaler Durchfluss offiziell ja mit "nur" 120 l/h angegeben. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass im Kreislauf 2 Heatkiller (also recht feine Strukturen) und ein Netzradiator hängen, sind die durchschnittlichen 107 l/h durchaus löblich. Unter 7V sinkt die Leistung der Alphacool Pumpe unter die magische Grenze der 60 l/h, die viele als Minimaldurchfluss angeben, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Wie sich dieser Umstand auf die Temperaturen im System auswirkt ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Tests. Zur Laing muss eigentlich nicht viel gesagt werden, die Werte entsprechen denke ich dem Standard. Was noch erwähnenswert wäre, ist die Tatsache, dass eine auf 7V gedrosselte Laing der Leistung einer Alphacool DC-LT auf Standardspannung entspricht.

Nun könnte man meinen: eine Laing wird oftmals sowieso gedrosselt, i.d.R. aus Gründen der Lautheit und weil der damit einhergehende Durchflussverlust kaum oder keinerlei Einfluss auf die Leistung des Kühlsystems hat, und somit den Vorteil des "stillen" Betriebs nicht aufwiegt - also warum nicht gleich eine Alphacool DC-LT verbauen, diese dann dafür bei 12V laufen lassen. Der Preis inkl. Deckel liegt schon nur bei 50% des Preises der Laing DDC (ohne Deckel!) und leise soll sie ja auch sein. Nun meine Erfahrung sieht leider etwas anders aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben, Lautheit ist subjektiv, diesen Umstand habe ich auch extra vermerkt. Auch kann wohl niemand wirklich 100%ig etwas damit anfangen wenn ich meine "das Brummen bei Spannung x ist lauter als das Surren bei Spannung y", ich versuche daher alle Werte möglichst genau zu erläutern und in Relation zu setzen, damit ihr zumindest ein Bild des "Lautheitsverlaufs" beider Pumpen bekommt. Beide Pumpen wurden durch einen Schwamm entkoppelt, der Hörabstand betrug in etwa 20cm (der typische "Lauschabstand" zum PC also).

10 entspricht der maximalen Lautheit einer Laing Pumpe mit 4500 rpm, 1 dem Minimalwert - die Alphacool Pumpe wird in Relation zu diesen Werte gesetzt.

Die Laing weist ein relativ hochfrequentes Summen auf, das mit sinkender Spannung aber angenehmer Weise immer weiter abnimmt. Bei 10 zu 8V sinken die Werte weniger stark, da die Pumpe hier einen leichten "Brummcharakter" aufweist, was stärker wahrzunehmen ist als ein Summen. Unterhalb der 8 Volt, schlägt das Betriebsgeräusch in ein ganz leichtes Surren um, was in größerer Entfernung oder in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse praktisch nicht mehr wahrzunehmen ist.

Der Verlauf bei der Alphacool ist leider nicht ganz so angenehm. Vorweg kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, wie in einigen Reviews von einer der leisesten Pumpen überhaupt oder sogar "Silent Awards" die Rede sein kann. Die Pumpe ist bei 12V Standardspannung genauso laut wie eine Laing bei 4500 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Entkoppelt man die Pumpe nicht, produziert sie sogar noch mehr Lärm als die Laing, da sie ziemlich stark schwingt. Möglicherweise handelt es sich hier um ein schlechteres Modell, allerdings habe ich auch in anderen Userbeiträgen von einer hohen Lautheit gelesen. Bei sinkender Spannung fällt auf, dass die Lautheit der Pumpe kaum abnimmt, man hört deutlich, dass die Frequenz des Geräusches immer weiter sinkt, weniger auffällig wird sie dadurch aber leider nicht. Ab 8 Volt wandelt sich das ziemlich penetrante Summen in ein Surren mit tieferer Frequenz um. (Falls Fragen aufkommen sollten, was denn der Unterschied zwischen Summen und Surren sein soll: beim Summen scheint man die komplette Pumpe zu hören (Resonanzkörper), während es beim Surren so scheint, als höre man nur das Motorengeräusch, wie gesagt lässt sich schwer beschreiben). Wirklich angenehm und fast unauffällig wird die Pumpe aber erst unterhalb dieser 8 Volt, da ähnelt sie dem Betriebsgeräusch der Laing bei gleicher Spannung sehr, ist aber durchweg immer eine Spur lauter.

_Update 10.07.2013: Die zweite "neuere" Pumpe kam mir subjektiv leiser vor, dennoch immer noch penetranter als eine Laing. Unterhalb von 7,2V kommt es zu einem Klickern des Motors, welches auch aus etwas Entfernung (30cm, offener Aufbau) noch zu hören ist und mit weiter sinkender Spannung immer lauter, aber auch langsamer wird. Der Motor möchte uns an dieser Stelle sicherlich sagen, dass ihm die niedrigen Spannungen nicht allzu gut tun. Der optimale Bereich für einen "Silent-Betrieb" liegt somit zwischen 7,2 und 8V, darüber hinaus ist das Surren wieder zu laut. 

Anmerkung: bei der ersten Revision konnte ich solch ein Geräusch nicht feststellen, siehe weiter unten im Fazit._

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht für allzu viel Verwirrung durch die Verwendung der ganzen Summ- und Brummbegriffe gestiftet, wie gesagt so etwas lässt sich sehr schwer beschreiben. Zusammenfassend kann man aber sagen:

1.) Die Alphacool DC-LT ist nicht leise bzw. leiser als die meisten andere Pumpen (eine Laing ist ja nun nicht wirklich still)
2.) Das Betriebsgeräusch ist durchgehend auffälliger und unangenehmer als das einer Laing

*zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

*VI Fazit*

Was kann man nun abschließend sagen. Das Review klingt an mancher Stelle etwas schwarzmalerisch. Die Pumpe ist keinesfalls schlecht und hält genau das was sie verspricht. Nur kann ich wie bereits erwähnt manches Lobeswort für die Lautheit der Pumpe absolut nicht bestätigen, sie ist nicht lauter als andere aber auch kein Leisetreter. Für Leute mit wenig Platz im System und/oder kleinem Geldbeutel (Pumpe+Deckel+AGB für 45€ ist wirklich selten und kaum zu unterbieten) ist diese Pumpe wie gemacht, gedrosselt empfiehlt sie sich dann auch für HTPCs oder Systeme mit kleinem Kreislauf, nur muss man an dieser Stelle auf die Durchflusswerte achten und sich vor Augen führen, dass eine kaum größere Laing bei 7V immer mehr leistet als die kleine Alphacool und dabei immer leiser zu Werke geht, mit passendem Deckel und AGB aber auch gern mal mehr als das Doppelte kostet.

_Update 10.07.2013: Nach gut einem Jahr kann ich denke ich etwas über die Alltagstauglichkeit und ansatzweise etwas über die Lebensdauer sagen. Meine "alte" DC-LT wanderte ja in meine XBOX 360 (für solche Systeme ist das Pumpen-Deckel-Gespann ideal, auch wenn es selbst dort schon fast zu eng war, aber glücklicherweise(?) ist in der XBOX 360 soviel Luft, dass es doch noch reichte. Nun seitdem habe ich weder Temperaturprobleme (XBOX 360 ist eine Jasper), welche zugegebenermaßen vorher auch nicht existierten, aber mit extrem penetranten Lüftergeräuschen erkauft wurden. Die Pumpe wird über eine Lüftersteuerung geregelt, startet mit 12V kurz an um dann auf 6V gedrosselt zu werden. Hier ist nach wie vor kein Klickern zu hören, wie es mir bei der neuen Revision aufgefallen ist. Man hört die Pumpe etwas aus dem Gehäuse heraus, aus der üblichen "Spielentfernung" (~2m) jedoch nur bei absoluter Stille im Raum (die Pumpe selbst ist nur sehr simpel mit etwas Dämmstoff in der XBOX 360 entkoppelt). Bisher habe ich die Aktion also nicht bereut und kann nur Positives berichten, welches sich hoffentlich mit der neuen Pumpe bestätigen lässt, denn diese wandert in meine PS3 _


+ Leistung
+ Preis (vor allem der Bundles)
+ Größe

+/- Lautstärke (nicht lauter als andere, aber auch nicht leise, wie angepriesen)

- schwankende Verarbeitung (Deckel top, Pumpe naja, AGB angeblich schlecht)
- kein rpm-Signal _Update 10.07.2013: Negativpunkt entfällt bei neuer Revision_


*zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Über Lob und Kritik würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen, aber bedenkt bitte, dass es sich hier nur um ein kleines Mini-Review handelt, um euch die Eigenschaften der Pumpe etwas näher zu bringen - mit einem ausführlichen Test wie oftmals im Forum zu finden, keinesfalls vergleichbar!


----------



## rUdeBoy (4. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Test 
Für MiniITX auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wer


----------



## speedstar (4. Juni 2012)

Schöner Test der kleinen Pumpe. 
Obwohl schlechtes Wetter zum Testraum war, wurde auf dem Balkon getestet?! 

p.s. Ein Satz fehlt hingegen in dem Test: WaKü-Equipment powered by speedstar


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juni 2012)

Ja es waren 10°C oder so, aber einen PCGHXler macht das ja nix, Pulli drüber und los gehts 

Achja und der Aquaero und der DFM sind von speedstar gesponsert, zufrieden?


----------



## speedstar (4. Juni 2012)

Ich verzeihe dir wegen der Temperatur.   Und das PCGHX'ler hart im nehmen sind, ist weitläufig bekannt.
Bei Kühlertests ist es aber unabdingbar diese anzugeben. In einem gescheiten Test von Automobilen sind Angabe zu Temperatur von Luft und Strecke Pflicht, sowie der Luftdruck.

Ist ein schöner Test und finde es cool, dass du das schreibst, was du gemessen hast, auch wenn es einen konträren Gegensatz zu anderen Tests bedeutet. 

By the way, ich besaß nie einen DFM.


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juni 2012)

> ...dass ein "echter" Kreislauf mit Höhenunterschieden zwischen den Komponenten den Durchfluss sicherlich schmälern würde!


Soweit ich weiß, sind Höhenunterschiede in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf irrelevant und wirken sich nicht auf die Leistung aus.
Ansonsten schönes Review


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

schönes Review. (im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. Kennt jemand schon einen Test, der die Lautheit misst?)

Wirst du die Pumpe noch weiter nutzen/können wir uns auf einen Dauerlauftest freuen? (das war ja schon bei vielen günstigen Pumpen DAS Problem: Sind sie auch nach einem Jahr noch mehr-oder-minder leise?)


Anmerkungen noch:
- Höhenunterschiede im geschlossenen Kreislauf sind egal.
- Unter 60 l/h oftmals auch.
- Alphacool selbst verkauft für 3 € weniger ein anderes AGB/Pumpen-Set: Die 230 V Station (und die ist dann auch leise - aber auch deutlich größer)


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Anmerkungen Leute, dann ändere ich den Text gleich ab. Die 230V-Station kenne ich, habe ich selbst als "Testpumpe" in Betrieb, das dürfte aber auch mit die einzige sein, die günstiger ist oder? Ich wollte nicht darauf verweisen, da sich auch viele mit 230V nicht anfreunden können.

Die Pumpe wandert demnächst in meine XBOX 360, da wird sie dann hoffentlich fast täglich und mehrere Monate/Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten. Natürlich gibt es ein Feedback meinerseits, sollte irgendetwas auffallen, egal ob positiv oder negativ.

P.S.: danke fürs anpinnen, gerade eben erst gesehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

Viele gibts da nicht, nein (die XSPC Station hat für 45 € auch 12 V). Aber man muss auch klar sagen: Pumpen-AGB-Kombinationen gibt es, abseits von diversem DDC-Zubehör (was de facto nur als eine Pumpe zählen kann) sowieso nur sehr wenige und auch in einem recht engen preislichen Rahmen. Mir würden spontan noch die 12 V Eheim-Station (auch nicht viel teurer) und die PCPS (natürlich mit 10 € Innoaufpreis  ) einfallen. Die Alphacool ist also im unteren Preisbereich, aber sie ist nicht deutlich unter dem restlichen Markt (außer in der Größe - und bei Leistung/Laustärke  )


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Juni 2012)

Danke Dir für diesen aufschlussreichen Test. Angenommen man möchte diese Pumpe in einem HTPC einsetzen, der in der Nähe eines TV's steht und somit gut 3m vom "Publikum" entfernt betrieben wird, würdest du die Lautstärke der Pumpe noch als störend empfinden? Sonst wäre es echt ne super Option vom P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Juni 2012)

Danke für den tollen Test.

Durchfluss wir ja meistens überbewertet, für htcp's und Xbox bastler sicher eine platzsparende Alternative.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Juni 2012)

@all: Mal ein kleines Mini-Update: hatte sie gestern mal testweise in der XBOX verbaut, da kam sie mir schon etwas ruhiger vor. Aber ich geb nochmal Bescheid.

@StefanKFG: etwas gedrosselt, mit ner halbwegs vernünftigen Entkopplung, in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse aus der Entfernung dürftest du nicht mehr viel von der Pumpe mitbekommen.


----------



## Waters (15. Juli 2012)

Nette kleine Pumpe. Das mit der Lautstärke ist allerdings so ne Sache. Hast Du sie mal auf verschiedene Arten entkoppelt?


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte sie wie auf den Bildern oben zu sehen mit Hilfe eines Schwammes entkoppelt, das nimmt ihr auch einiges an Vibrationsgeräuschen, hörbar bleibt sie dennoch. Während die Laing gedrosselt und entkoppelt wirklich kaum noch auszumachen ist, fällt die kleine Alphacool doch etwas mehr auf. Habe sie ja in meine XBOX 360 gebaut, dort auch mit Hilfe von Gummiunterlegscheiben und Schaumstoff etwas entkoppelt. Man hört sie, auch auf 6V, aber sie ist definitiv leiser als das Laufwerk und die original Lüfter.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. Juli 2013)

*Update des Reviews*


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2014)

Egänzendes Video-Update, veröffentlich am 30.07.14:

*Pumpenvergleich Alphacool DC-LT 3600 und 2400 [German]   *

Ab Minute 7 wird im Video auf die häufig erwähnte Lautstärkeproblematik durch zu festes Anziehen der Pumpe eingegangen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rNgRYSk2h_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

